# Opal exploring her new wheel :)



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

I took some pictures of the wheel Opal one in Larrys contest  She looks so cute. She was like "Zomg I don't recognize this wheel!" Haha (Sorry they're a bit small, stupid tiny pic. I can never find the right size for this forum and I was to lazy to change them D: ) 








































Thanks again Larry  (Feel free to steel them if you want them for your site or something  )


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Thank you!  Will put one on the contest page for sure!  The Last two winners never sent a pic  thanks again! :mrgreen:


----------



## Pokey (Aug 21, 2011)

Congratulations on your and Opal's win! Opal looks so satisfied with her brand new bucket wheel! The second pic is my favorite, it looks like she's trying to tell you something haha! Now I can't wait to get Pazu his!


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Haha no prob Larry  

Thanks Pokey :3 lol I think that second pictures the part where she realized it's hers and did the whole "Zomg" thing. Haha you have to post pics when he gets his of course! I bet he'll make the same face "o.o"


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Congratulations again!! Opal looks very happy with her prize.


----------



## Pokey (Aug 21, 2011)

ShutUpAndSmile said:


> Thanks Pokey :3 lol I think that second pictures the part where she realized it's hers and did the whole "Zomg" thing. Haha you have to post pics when he gets his of course! I bet he'll make the same face "o.o"


Hahah clearly, you can tell the excitement in her facial expression! What a sweetie. n_n Oh don't worry lol, I will be taking a photo shoot once Pazu get's his wheel. It will be a Christmas present along with his new C&C cage! I'll make sure to record every bit of it!


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Yay pictures  
I feel like most hedgehogs get that look on their face when they get something new that they love. Like a wheel or even a freshly cleaned cage with mealworms in their mealworm dish. xD Its the best <3


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

They literally find it eye-poppingly great when they get mealies, a new wheel, a new house, etc. All the pictures I have of Milly when she got a new treat or was exploring something new, she did the " :shock: Is this for MEEE!?!?" thing. So much fun!

Opal is so pretty. I bet she will run like the wind tonight!


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Awww, Opal looks so stunned to have such a fancy-pants wheel! I bet she can't wait to run and poop on it all night long!


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

I bet your right. I know I'm in for a smelly surpise later when I go to clean it D;


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Amelia got the poppy eyes the first time she had watermelon. "ShOMG DISH ISH DERISHIOUS".



.. yes, that's how hedgies sound in their heads.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

She is an ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS little girl! I think the she is very politely and sweetly saying, "Excuse me, could you possibly find something else to do while I get acquainted with my new wheel?"


----------



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

I am going to be honest and say right up front - I voted for Opal! I loved her photo and could tell by the look on her face in the photo that she needed one of Larry's wheels!

Congrats and have a lot of stinkin' fun wheeling Opal!

KathyTNY :twisted:


----------

